# Какие анализы сдать, как правильно обследовать



## Марина09041986 (20 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте! Мне 26 лет, у меня шейный и грудной остеохондроз, в июле прошлого года был сильный стресс, пила практически каждый день валериану, пустырник, иногда новопассит, спокойно начала засыпать только с октября  того года, потом все стало хорошо, и в ночь с 7 на 8 марта 2012 (на солнце была сильнейшая вспышка) у меня случился такой приступ: в 12 ночи резко начало колотить, дрожала особенно левая часть туловища, участилось сердцебиение, заледенели стопы ног и кисти рук, заболела голова в области затылка, позывы в туалет практически каждые 30 минут, помог уже под утро корвалол, с тех пор каждую ночь на левой стороне тела спать не могла, она  дрожала как бы и такое ощущение, что сердце находится где то в районе лопатки с левой стороны и там стучит, через 2 недели после приступа (а после первого они были, но менее сильные каждые 3-4 дня) сходила в неврологу, сделали РЭГ , результаты  - венозный отток мозга затруднен на 36%, в общем анализе крови все в порядке кроме тромбоцитов (их 344 ) сказали повышены, и СОЭ15, проверилась на щитовидку, все в порядке, ЭКГ в норме, у окулиста левым глазом не прочитала 2 нижних ряда. Невролог поставил диагноз ВСД по смешенному типу с астеническим синдромом и назначил курс лечения (эмоксипин, мексиприм, эглонил - в/м, табл. фенотропил, фенибут). Сама еще ходила на массаж шейного и гудного отдела позвоночника. Три дня назад закончила курс лечения, тревога практически ушла, но теперь более выраженностали давать о себе знать боли в шее. В основном по вечерам давит сзади на шею и отдает в голову особенно с левой стороны, сразу же закладывает нос как при гайморите и трудно дышать, накатывает паника, пью пустырник, либо сама себя успокаиваю, как только успокоюсь нос перестает закладывать, а на шее как дискомфорт остается, ноги больше не холодеют, "тряски" нет, но засыпать приходится долго т.к. вроде ничего не болит и шея перестает уже, а такое чувство что сердце трепещет, причем то как бы подмышкой (левой), где то сверху груди ближе к середине туловища, на спине в области лопатки. Постоянно слабость, особенно на улице головокружение, из пищи ничего жирного не хочется, т.к. сразу шею начинает давить, от чеснока, острой пищи тошнит, когда сильно сдавливает затылок, то такое чувство что немеют немного и покалывает пальцы на левой руке, пробовала делать физ. упражнения, все хрустит, и потом голова кружится. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, какие снимки, узи сделать, чтобы понять в чем проблема, и по описанным мною симптомам может понятно примерно что не в порядке и что проверить?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Апр 2012)

УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## AIR (20 Апр 2012)

> УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника.


Совершенно согласен, уточню только, что рентген обязательно функциональными пробами..


----------



## Марина09041986 (21 Апр 2012)

Спасибо!


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (23 Апр 2012)

Присоединяюсь к мнению коллег!


----------



## Марина09041986 (24 Апр 2012)

По вашим рекомендациям сделала рентген шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника. Результыты: Шейный: кифотическое искривление на уровне C4-C7, листез C5 I стадия (3мм), начальный спондилоартроз. Грудной отдел: С образный правосторонний сколиоз I стадии, начальный остеохондроз Th5-Th6-Th7, артроз реберно поперечных сочленений. Насколько это страшно и как лечится??


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Апр 2012)

Покажите снимки.


----------



## doclega (28 Апр 2012)

особенно заинтересовал листез


----------

